# 36 Oriole



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)

This was originally a red Oriole, but repainted red and ugly plastic pinstripes on the not cured paint left me a mess. LOL. Here she is after a shakedown and a burnish and a light coat of boiled linseed oil, I like this way so far.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)

The stainless coated fenders survived nicely, the braces will get the treatment to bring them up to snuff.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)

Stem looks good after a clean up.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 14, 2018)

Looks terrific!

That said, I didn't particularly mind it in it's before state, either.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 14, 2018)

Great lines on those frames and nice job cleaning it up. Watching to see where you go with this one!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)

There’s not a speck of chrome to be found, so either bare metal, paint these, or replacements with chrome????


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)

I rather like painting bare metal and then patina it to look like old worn chrome or nicer worn cad. These bars on my Colson are painted grey/metallic, the given the worn look:


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking good!!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 19, 2018)

I like it, the Oriole is on the old bucket list for me.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Nov 21, 2018)

Such a great bike, they ride so nice. I have one and I'm jealous....... looking really good, man!


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 22, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I rather like painting bare metal and then patina it to look like old worn chrome or nicer worn cad. These bars on my Colson are painted grey/metallic, the given the worn look:View attachment 901370
> View attachment 901371



Nice job!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2018)

Bike has come a long way, can’t wait to see more!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Personally I like the way they look with the original patina. I wouldn’t paint them and then add fake patina, sounds silly to me...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m experimenting with the bars to see if what I do is I interesting or not, I can always resort back to bare metal. These parts are so bare metal and pitted that I either go with that look, replace or patina something else, which is what I’m going to do. For me not all bare metal is interesting, some is just butt ugly. 


Here are the bars with flat grey, metallic, flat grey, then metallic again. Then I rough them up a bit.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 28, 2018)

I cut the paint sheen with 1000. Grit and steel wool. Now off to the rust department!


----------



## Trout (Nov 29, 2018)

I dig that crazy seat tube.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 4, 2018)

Put some very simple darts on to see how I like it.


----------



## Allrounderco (Dec 4, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Sven (Dec 4, 2018)

Excellent job. Very cool frame . I really like the way the seat post ( or mast depending who you are talking to) curves parallel to the rear fender.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 11, 2018)

Worked on the ss fenders and cleaned up the flat braces.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 11, 2018)

The patina paint on the bars worked out to my satisfaction:


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 11, 2018)

Fit is coming together. Patina 911!


----------



## ADVHOG (Dec 11, 2018)

Love it! Looks great so far!


----------



## gkeep (Dec 15, 2018)

What a ride, great character! There should be a Patina Ride, maybe the Vallejo to Napa river trail.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)

Something I have not encountered before: deep BB cups so the chainring has a fat washer between the chainring and the crank arm:


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)

I was going to leave it out, but the chainring hits the cup.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh yea!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)

gkeep said:


> What a ride, great character! There should be a Patina Ride, maybe the Vallejo to Napa river trail.



I’m all in on that idea!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)

Smooth running crusty hub!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 24, 2018)

Rolling along now!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice looking ride!  Good example of why I need one of these in my fleet. Nicely done.


----------



## Scribble (Dec 29, 2018)

LOVE IT !!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 3, 2019)

I likes.  Good work!


----------

